# Too much stuff.



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

NEVER!!!!!! you can NEVER have too much halloween. You were just saving it for a special occasion or that AHA moment.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha you can never have too much stuff, however you can have too little storage!


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

awokennightmare said:


> Ha you can never have too much stuff, however you can have too little storage!


I agree never too much!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

George Carlin summed it up perfectly.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Chewbacca said:


> George Carlin summed it up perfectly.


Ha. No doubt, he did


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I miss George Carlin. Also, found 2 foggers that I didn't know I had. I should clean the shed more often.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

_


awokennightmare said:



Ha you can never have too much stuff, however you can have too little storage!

Click to expand...

_Well, my husband would disagree! At last count I had 3 walls of our double garage covered, floor to ceiling with wire shelving and clear plastic storage bins.
I believe I am up to 80 containers and that's not counting the stuff too big to fit into the large containers or the stuff still stacked on the floor. 
I also have 10 full size figures plus a large assortment of electrical cords and lighting. (My Xmas stuff has been relegated to bins on 5 large, freestanding racks.) Part of my problem is I like creating vignettes and doing new scenes every year - thus I need a stash of accessories on hand. That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

jackpot said:


> I miss George Carlin. Also, found 2 foggers that I didn't know I had. I should clean the shed more often.


He was very funny (it seems that his vulgarity was ahead of its time, based on the stylings of a plethora of today's comedians).

I misread that as 'floggers' I am thinking along the lines of Carlin's list at the end, apparently


PoCoHauntGal, I don't see what your husband is complaining about... It looks pretty bare-bones, going by that picture there


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Garthgoyle; PoCoHauntGal said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think it was the decomposing feet sticking out from under the bed that really got to him.
> I said " Just put some shoes on them and you won't even notice the smell!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey guys! what's going on here?

Stuff? What's stuff?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

osenator said:


> Hey guys! what's going on here?


The guest of honor has arrived!! We are kindly staging an intervention for you, osenator. Now, raise your hand and repeat after me...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

george carlin..truly is a classic.love his acts. My husband says i have too much stuff on his shelves in the garage..i simply reply i just don't have enough bins to fit it in..easy fix


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

"Too much (Halloween) stuff"? Blasphemy! 

I keep my house VERY neat but I have tons and tons of H'ween stuff in my garage. My husband says one day I'm going to appear on Halloween Hoarders if they ever put out such a show. I think they should, in my honor.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

is there really a such thing called "too much stuff?"


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I agree.
> 
> I think it was the decomposing feet sticking out from under the bed that really got to him.
> I said " Just put some shoes on them and you won't even notice the smell!


I see. I understand where your husband is coming from now. When you're making props, the task should not start out with you grabbing a shovel and running off to the nearest cemetery... You really don't need that much authenticity.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i agree on having too little storage.... i have about 30 boxes of halloween stuff and live in a 2 bedroom appartment ( one of the bedrooms is now converted to storage shed... don't know where to put all my stuff...) keep promissing the boyfriend i won't buy anything new, and then i'm online or in a store and think: Hey i can use that!!!!......or worse,,, I NEED THAT. ( and of course i don't, but want to have it anyway...lol)


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

My attic is groaning with all the stuff I've got in it & a big part of the pile is Halloween. It is either sell off Christmas yard lights or reduce the Halloween hoard if I get anything else.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

This year, I'm building a flatpack haunted shed for my charity haunt. I keep telling myself it is so I have something awesome I can use for year round promotion at local community events, but I'm starting to face the honest truth that it will probably stand year round in my yard as extra storage with the benefit of "I empty it out and BOOM! instant haunted house in the yard!"

Then I tell myself the flatpack shed is a prototype and if it gets good results on the trail, I'll build a newer, bigger one on a utility trailer bed... which I have already told people the goal is to be able to store Halloween stuff in it through the off season.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I finally had a chance to get all of my Halloween stuff organized 2 years ago. It is much easier to find things now. Thankfully I have a decent sized basement and a very, very, VERY understanding wife!!! 

The first is the skeleton rack. It is simply rope and pvc pipe. These are my Wally Skeletons.









My buckies are in the coffin (coffin table) below the sarcophagus. The Costco Pose & Stay skellies are in boxes in front of the shelves.

















The rest of the stuff is on shelves, in boxes and bins.


























Eric


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Add an old cozy recliner and big screen........ahhhh



Wolfbeard said:


> I finally had a chance to get all of my Halloween stuff organized 2 years ago. It is much easier to find things now. Thankfully I have a decent sized basement and a very, very, VERY understanding wife!!!
> 
> The first is the skeleton rack. It is simply rope and pvc pipe. These are my Wally Skeletons.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Wolfbeard, I'm impressed. VERY organized.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Wolfbeard, I'm impressed. VERY organized.


I totally agree!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Wolfbeard, Lovely!

3 Things

1) I want a basement (rare here in FL, had a huge one in MI  )
2) Or a bigger garage!
3) I want to come shopping in your basement! 

I have my 5 Buckies, 7 Budget Barts and half a doz (9 maybe?) Mr. Thrifties in bins because they are just too heavy to do anything else with. I have a Frankenbucky, too, but he is becoming brittle and it is very sad, haven't used him in a couple of years because of afraid something new will break.

We have 2 storage units full of Holiday, 1 1/2 is Halloween and a half is Christmas. 
I have too much stuff! Really, I do, I have a lot of Halloween that I don't like anymore or don't have time to finish to use. That will change soon, we have big changes happening in my life and although it originates from a death it will make so many things better.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*Wolfbeard*, that looks great - love your very original idea for storing the skellys. 

Kind of motivates me to get my act together & reorganize mine (& indeed, sell some stuff off).


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh Oh Oh My Turn!!!! My name is Gris and I am a COLLECTOR not a HOARDER  I moved from my old house shown in these images as the green house to a larger farm house out in the county. I have an attic now that is the size of a 5 car garage. I was able to fit it all in after taking two 30 ft Uhauls to my house just of decor. These pictures were taken once I unearthed my collection from sheds, basements and out buildings this spring. 

Too much stuff? Thats cute HAHAHAHA We can never have too much stuff!!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I just got everything storage wise organized before I left for vacation. I thought it would make more room, but after moving it all together, I found I didn't really save that much room ha!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr. Gris said:


>


That light up blow mold vulture you have there... my mother used to have a 5 foot tall stuffed vulture that was virtually identical in appearance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2013)

Blarghity that is so cool!!! I would love to have a plush version.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Mr. Gris said:


> Blarghity that is so cool!!! I would love to have a plush version.


I want a better picture of that pumpkin behind the trash bag once you decorate this year. Looks like an interesting face on it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

haha untill you find this forum, you think you're over the top, noooooooo likes like likes...i love this, i just show my husband and say, see, i'm not so bad, just "normal"....we added a 18 x 16 room off our garage and i use one whole bay packed and that storage packed like a tetris game......


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh Oh Oh My Turn!!!! My name is Gris and I am a COLLECTOR not a HOARDER  I moved from my old house shown in these images as the green house to a larger farm house out in the county. I have an attic now that is the size of a 5 car garage. I was able to fit it all in after taking two 30 ft Uhauls to my house just of decor. These pictures were taken once I unearthed my collection from sheds, basements and out buildings this spring.
> 
> Too much stuff? Thats cute HAHAHAHA We can never have too much stuff!!


And there are people out there who worry about a Zombie Invasion? After seeing your stash, it's Invasion of the blow-molds that has me worried!!!






​


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

PoCoHauntGal I keep them all chained up under lock and key. Occasionally I feed them a live chicken. I will try and contain them


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey, everyone. That collection is quite...massive. That being said, what if, with all of us having these massive collections in our houses, these things truly came alive and became a threat?  No one would have a chance!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I operate under the premise" you can never have enough" because I have aspirations of one day having enough stuff to do a huge walkthrough haunted backyard, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gris, aren't you concerned your investment in blowmolds will split at the seams over temp changes in the attic over time and the paint peel off of them? My mom lost a bunch of Christmas stuff she had stored like blowmolds and even glass ornaments and string lights. Everything came down frommup there and nothing went back up, all kept in the basement from that point forward. That would be a lot of those cute things to lose on your part. I know haunters on here have had buckies melt when stored in the attic. I'm jealous of having that much storage space though.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Hey, everyone. That collection is quite...massive. That being said, what if, with all of us having these massive collections in our houses, these things truly came alive and became a threat?  No one would have a chance!



I can still run faster than my kids, so I'm safe for now...

It is like my wife's theory for how to react if my wife and I startle a bear while hiking. "I don't have to outrun the bear, I just have to outrun you..."


Eric


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> Hey, everyone. That collection is quite...massive. That being said, what if, with all of us having these massive collections in our houses, these things truly came alive and became a threat?  No one would have a chance!


I'd love to be a prop after I'm dead anyway, so I know what side I'll be joining if this occurs...


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy Cow! Wolfbeard, you could open your own store!!!! I mnay steal your idea for the skellies, my husband has told me that he will go on strike if I make him lug them in and out of our attic one more year. LOL

The problem isn't too much stuff, it's lack of storage! Sell my stuff???? That's like offering me a non-alcoholic beer! What's the point?


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMGGGGGGGGGGGGG I SWEAR IM IN A HALLOWEEN STORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!! I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ANYTHING NEAR THIS MUCH WOW okay now I am drooling.... wipes slobbers..............



Wolfbeard said:


> I finally had a chance to get all of my Halloween stuff organized 2 years ago. It is much easier to find things now. Thankfully I have a decent sized basement and a very, very, VERY understanding wife!!!
> 
> The first is the skeleton rack. It is simply rope and pvc pipe. These are my Wally Skeletons.
> 
> ...


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We decided that we have no choice but to buy a storage shed this year or rent a storage unit.


----------

